# Human hearts in jars found in cemetery



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_"The investigation appears to lean toward some kind of ritual involving Santeria"_

http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area-news/ci_16399949?source=rss&nclick_check=1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those hearts must have come from Greece:googly:

I'll bet that maintenance worker's heart was thumping when he pulled the first jar out of the ground.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Article was written by a beat reporter. :zombie:


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Smells fishy to me. Think about how difficult it would be to actually get a human heart without committing murder.


----------

